# A few herps from Croatia



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

As the title says, a few herps we found on our holiday in Croatia
Italian wall lizard _Podarcis sicula campestris_
_







_

Marsh frog _Pelophylax ribidundas_









Wall lizard _Podarcis muralis_
_







_

Cat snake _Telescopus fallax_
_







_










Green lizard _Lacerta trilineata_
_







_

Dalmation wall lizard _Podarcis melisellensis_










Black form of Western whip snake _Hierophis viridiflavus carbonara_
_







_

Balkan whip snake _Hierophis gemonensis_
_







_









A few inverts


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

outstanding!!!:2thumb::no1:

i want wall lizards now!!:flrt::lol2:


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing! 

Where they hard to find?


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

The lizards were very easy ,in fact so easy that I was getting pissed off with them. A rustle in the grass "oh its another wall lizard". There were a lot of species not found but this was due to the heat, it was mid 30s everyday but I think we did quite well and found 5 new species for my euro list


----------



## adhamyo (Apr 28, 2009)

that green lizard is realy nice. i caught one like that in France, while i was in a canyon
great pics, thanks for sharing


----------

